# Military Base, July 2016



## mookster (Jul 9, 2016)

Apologies for being vague with this one, it'll become clear soon below though.

Over three years ago now my former best urbex explore buddy in the world hung up his boots and decided (or was kind of pushed by his now wife) to give up exploring, but before he did he had been trying to fix up a visit to a huge military base he knew was closing soon. Nothing came of it back then and for a while we lost contact, although periodically he would send me the odd message here and there pertaining to this military base. He always promised me that no matter what, as soon as he was granted the go ahead he would let me know and I could join him.

Well, three and a half years down the line, after masses of red tape, hold ups, refusals and things elevating to the highest level of the local council he was finally granted permission and true to his word he was straight on the phone to me arranging a date that was suitable for us both. Rolling up on site it immediately became clear that the only way of ever being able to do this place is with the relevant permission, security is extremely tight and well managed with regular thorough patrols on foot and by car as well as other security arrangements in place too. 

I think we were both fully expecting to be shadowed constantly by pen-pushing security health and safety bods from the word go considering how much time and effort and perseverance it had taken to get it sorted. However after we had finished making our introductions to the security officer, he let us into one building with a key (out of the huge bag of keys they were given with no markings on them) but after that we were totally on our own. No keys for any buildings, no real knowledge of the site or what we would find inside and no real plan. For a while I had the sinking feeling that we wouldn't get into anything that we wanted to because from the outset everything looked locked up very tight, but with some dogged persistence and some real perseverance we actually found ways into almost every building we wanted. We spent five and a half long hot hours walking miles around the site and the buildings, and there is still a second half of the site to do at a date to be organised soon.

So yeah, tl;dr, don't think of trying this one the 'regular' way, because you will fail.



























A large proportion of the rooms in some of the buildings were completely identical dorm rooms like this:






























































































































Thanks for looking, loads more photos here - https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157670844422525/ ​


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 9, 2016)

Top job there mookstar excellent photos.


----------



## krela (Jul 9, 2016)

Love it, thanks Mookster.


----------



## smiler (Jul 9, 2016)

Nailed it Mook, I enjoyed it Thanks,


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 9, 2016)

An excellent post.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 10, 2016)

Loving that one.


----------



## 80085fan (Jul 11, 2016)

Been a member on here for a little while and really enjoy seeing all these pics.

I am ex-military and this camp is actually the last unit I served with, I left in late 2013.

This unit used to provide phase 2&3 training to mechanical trades in the REME (such as armourer, vehicle electrician, mechanic etc)but the camp has (AFAIK) been sold off for development, along with it's sister unit from nearby Arborfield. Both units are now co-located at the old RAF Lyneham site in Wiltshire.

I had some great (and some testing) times there, very fond memories of life in the mess.......


----------



## Andymacg (Jul 11, 2016)

ohhhh one of my old haunts from the late 80's , cracking pictures matey


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 11, 2016)

Nicely done sir, great photos as usual!


----------



## mookster (Jul 11, 2016)

80085fan said:


> Been a member on here for a little while and really enjoy seeing all these pics.
> 
> I am ex-military and this camp is actually the last unit I served with, I left in late 2013.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the insight - my friend I went with has friends who used to work here so it was weird for him too.

The entire site is going to be demolished very soon, I think in a couple of months time there won't be much left at all. A third of the base has already been flattened.


----------



## 80085fan (Jul 11, 2016)

mookster said:


> ​



If I'm not mistaken, my office was behind that wall on the left (the one with the radiator).

Did you manage to see anything in the bottom part of the camp? The bottom camp was in a derelict condition when it was in use!!!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 12, 2016)

So cool weren't you the lucky one, took me years to get into Fairmile plus all the H&S stuff you two did well to document that place


----------



## Conrad (Jul 12, 2016)

Rare to see such a big complex in decent condition, nice work.


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 12, 2016)

Mint! Very cool!


----------



## saex69 (Aug 30, 2016)

As ex military it saddens me when i see all these once busy camps the once full bar's and chow halls now just empty shells
all the garages now just concrete buildings i still have the noise the smell engraved into my head from my well spent youth. Thank you for sharing these photos


----------



## King Al (Aug 31, 2016)

Awesome pics mookster! Really like the weird pyramid roof building!?


----------

